# Morphing two names



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I am developing a personal website for family and would like to start with two names ( My last name and Beloveds' last name ) that slowly merges or morphs into one, which is a combination of the two. 

I am using FrontPage ( because it is the only thing I have experience with ) What software would I use to do the animated merge???


----------



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

You could use just about any graphics program that supports animation (most), and create a gif. Still I am not sure if that would keep looping and look bad. If you would want it to look a lot better, then I recomend using Flash, but that can be expensive so maybe it is not what you want.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . . yeah, I do not want a loop . . just a one time merging of the two names ( into the name of the website )

Can I do that with PhotoShop? . . That is about the most advanced graphics app that I have . . I don't do this kind of stuff much . . usually working on the hardware and software issues.


----------



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

I think so... search the help file for 'animation' and it should tell if it does or does not have it. That's a pretty good program.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Actually, I have PhotoShop Elements II . . I'll nose around to see what I can do with that.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

simpswr said:


> Actually, I have PhotoShop Elements II . . I'll nose around to see what I can do with that.



sorry photoshop elements II does not have that feature. You can create the individual frames with it but the morphing will have to be put together by something else.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Yeah . . that's what I am finding . . . shucks . . seems like such a simple thing . . wish I could find a way to do it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

are you looking for a generator that will do everything for you or are you going to create the individual frames and need a program to animate it?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I was hopeing for something that would do it for me . . I do this kind of thing so little that I don't really know what to ask for.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Paintshop Pro can do animated Gifs, I believe. Even very early versions (V5 and above?


----------

